
Time pays $30.00 for cover - Photographer Ecstatic | Lightstalkers - blasdel
http://www.lightstalkers.org/time-pays-3000-for-cover-photographer-ecstatic
======
theorique
There seems to be a lot of anger among the photographers on the message board
- anger that they are competing with 'enthusiastic amateurs' with high quality
digital cameras.

The question that comes to mind is, why would Time pay $2500 if they can pay
$30?

~~~
trafficlight
Exactly. Time doesn't care how much it costs. They just want a good looking
photo.

Ultimately, the photographers on that site are in denial. They believe that
nobody should be capable of putting out a quality photo but them.

It's the same denial newspapers and record labels are in.

~~~
ja27
And buggy whip manufacturers, telegraph operators, Java coders, etc.

------
otoburb
I don't quite understand why the photographers aren't seeing this from the
point of view of the amateur photographer that made the deal.

The bragging rights would be worth it alone, and if this budding amateur
wanted to go down a (semi-)professional path, then they've landed a shot with
a reputable magazine and can place that in their portfolio.

------
yangyang
This really winds me up. Pro photographers seem to have a complete lack of
understanding of competition.

Their industry is becoming commoditised.

The amateurs aren't going to go away, and they're going to produce better and
better quality work. The only way for the pros to continue getting paid more
is to differentiate themselves somehow.

It's a familiar story that's happened in many industries - they need to wake
up to it.

------
rms
Original source:
[http://www.modelmayhem.com/po.php?thread_id=480730&page=...](http://www.modelmayhem.com/po.php?thread_id=480730&page=1)

------
alaskamiller
The work of an artist is to change the value of things.

\--Yoko Ono (<http://twitter.com/yokoono/status/2498738317>)

------
dev
The part that most people fail to see is that regardless of the profession,
it's hard to compete with someone who don't need to make money.

------
noodle
i'm not sure what there is to complain about. its stock, put up on a stock
website.

edit: this supposed to be a referendum on stock photography?

